# More Guests added HFW 8



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Update 5/1

Horror actor-

John Franklin- Children of the corn



Horror authors-

Elizabeth Massie

Alexandre Sokoloff



More announcements to come....


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Update 5/ 12

Horror movie actors-

Amanda Plummer - Battlestar Galactica, Needful Things

Dee Wallace Stone- Halloween (2007) ET, Hills have eyes



Horror Author-

Wrath James White



Still more to follow....


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Update 5/23

Ian Whyte- Predator in Alien vs Predator & AVP2

Horror Author

Garry Charles



More to come..



http://www.horrorfindweekend.com/state/maryland/august/celebrities.html


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Update 5/29

Tom Savini- Horror actor & Special effects



Still more to come....


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

update 6/4

Horror celbs 

Sybil Danning- Howling 2, Grindhouse, Halloween 2007

Ken Foree- TCM3, Devil's Rejects, Halloween 2007



More to come....


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Update 6/11

Horror Actor 

Alex Vincent- Childs play





& still more to come......


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Update 6/20

Jen Sharlow - Owner of "Scream Queen Marketing". Jen is an expert in working with TV, Radio, Promotions and Advertising, in the Haunted Attraction industry for over 10 years. 

http://www.screamqueenmarketing.com/





There are more guests in the works, half a dozen waiting on replys.


----------

